# PoBoy Platter



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

No vegetables, rice, salad? 😄


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

why ruin such a nice platter of goodness with other STUFF ???

the cocktail sauce is made with ketchup, which is tomatoes, which is a vegetable.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I think I'm goin to cry, man that looks sooooo good. I know it was some kinda good buddy.

I got a butt on the smoker right now, soon its going to be BBQ time in Tennessee. lol I'll swap you my butt for your sea food. lol hmmm that don't sound right. Scratch the butt, I will swap ya something else. ok I am done here. That does really look good John.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

John Smith_inFL said:


> why ruin such a nice platter of goodness with other STUFF ???
> 
> the cocktail sauce is made with ketchup, which is tomatoes, which is a vegetable.


Did you make the cocktail Sauce? If so how did you make it, I love that with sea food also.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

my family has never bought cocktail sauce from a store. there are many recipes on the net for inspiration.
my mother showed us how she made hers when we were young kids and it has been the staple ever since; catchup, horseradish, lemon juice, worcestershire sauce, dash of soy sauce, salt n pepper.
as with anything, you have to play around with the "amounts" until it tastes good to YOU.
horseradish varies so much between brands that you have to add small amounts at a time.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

John Smith_inFL said:


> my family has never bought cocktail sauce from a store. there are many recipes on the net for inspiration.
> my mother showed us how she made hers when we were young kids and it has been the staple ever since; catchup, horseradish, lemon juice, worcestershire sauce, dash of soy sauce, salt n pepper.
> as with anything, you have to play around with the "amounts" until it tastes good to YOU.
> horseradish varies so much between brands that you have to add small amounts at a time.


Thanks buddy, I have this saved now, I really appreciate this, I will give it a try.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

John Smith_inFL said:


> my family has never bought cocktail sauce from a store. there are many recipes on the net for inspiration.
> my mother showed us how she made hers when we were young kids and it has been the staple ever since; catchup, horseradish, lemon juice, worcestershire sauce, dash of soy sauce, salt n pepper.
> as with anything, you have to play around with the "amounts" until it tastes good to YOU.
> horseradish varies so much between brands that you have to add small amounts at a time.


Yeah that's about what I've done but I haven't made it in years. Long ago I thought I'd prank some folks with cocktail sauce. I used a small bowl and put an appropriate amount of red stuff in it. They ate it, the red stuff was Sriracha and nobody complained.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah, you be down south. Fisherman’s platter in the home of REAL fisherman (New England) be a huge plate of French fries and fried scallops, whole belly clams, squid with the tentacles on and cod! Served with vinegar and slaw.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

John Smith_inFL said:


> my family has never bought cocktail sauce from a store. there are many recipes on the net for inspiration.
> my mother showed us how she made hers when we were young kids and it has been the staple ever since; catchup, horseradish, lemon juice, worcestershire sauce, dash of soy sauce, salt n pepper.
> as with anything, you have to play around with the "amounts" until it tastes good to YOU.
> horseradish varies so much between brands that you have to add small amounts at a time.


@BigJim He gave it all to you! Though I have never added the Soy.

Approx ratios: To 1/2 - 3/4 cup of a zippy ketchup (AKA Heinz), I tsp each of lemon juice, Worcestershire sauce, dash of salt and pepper. I like it real zippy so for me that equates to 3 well rounded tsp of horseradish. Most people would want less. Suggest you start with 1 and add more to your taste after it melds for a bit. Best when made in the morning for evening use.

BTW if you keep in the fridge the dates on the horseradish are meaningless . I have used it 2 years out of date. Sold in the Fridge section at the grocery.


----------

